# Funktion einer 2D-Engine



## Piesbruhder (9. Juli 2002)

Hallo Freunde,

hier die Frage:

Wie funktioniert eine 2D-Engine? Was muss ich beachten um eine zu schreiben? Ich kapier das irgndwie nicht so richtig. mit DirectDraw
kann ich 2d-Grafiken darstellen. Wo ist denn da die Engine. IN DirectX? Falls ihr Beispiele oder Links postet wäre ich froh wenns
eher um OpenGL geht aber DirectX ist auch in Ordnung.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! 

gruß, Piesbruhder


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. Juli 2002)

lad dir erstmal die benötigten libraries von http://www.opengl.org/ runter. desweiteren würd ich mich einfach mal auf http://opengl.org/developers/code/tutorials.html umsehen. da gibt's bestimmt was brauchbares. und überhaupt ist die seite nur zu empfehlen.

wenn du den c++ builder hättest, könntest du dir auch eine komplette sammlung an vcl-komponenten runterladen. da sind auch jede menge beispielcodes mit bei.


----------



## Piesbruhder (9. Juli 2002)

Ja, kenn ich ja. ich hab die Frage bissel blöd gestellt.
Hab ja auch schon so ein paar NeHe-Tuts gemacht (die übersetzten von Codeworx.org
(geometrische Grundformen und drehen) Aber ich versteh nicht was
jetzt eine Engine ist. Sollte das also bedeuten, wenn ich ein 
einfaches 2D-Spiel machen wollte, dass ich nichts schreiben müsste,
was man ein/eine Engine nennt, oder? Oder hab ich da was
missverstanden?

Tortzdem danke asphyxia!


----------



## Robert Martinu (9. Juli 2002)

Eine Engine ist der Teil des Programmes, der die Grundregeln innerhalb des Spiels festlegt

Zu einer vollständigen Engine gehören neben der Interaktion mit der Hardware(die dir DirectX abnimmt) dann noch Dinge wie Kollisionsabfrage, zumindest eine rudimentäre Physik und Prototypen (die das Grundverhalten beeitstellen) der in der Spielwelt vorkommenden Objekte.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (10. Juli 2002)

Also Daishi hat das schon zum Teil richtig erklärt. Eine Engine, egal ob 2D oder 3D stellt die Funktionalitäten für die Grafik zur Verfügung. Das heißt sie schafft die Verbindung vom Programm zu der Schnittstelle (OpenGL oder DirectX). Beinhaltet aber auch Funktionen um Modell-Daten (3D), Hintergrundbilder, Texturen und andere Resourcen zu laden. Außerdem ist meißt auch, wie Daishi gesagt hat die Pysik und somit auch Kollisions-Abfragen in die Engine integriert.

Gruss Homer


----------

